# Go Seahawks!!!!



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

The fan favorites for the final four were the Broncs and Panthers. Well, the Steelers thumped the Broncos' butts and the Hawks who should be leading by 20 are up by 13 thanks to a missed call from the officials. Hasselbeck is looking strong at QB and the Hawks' defense are kicking some serious a**. Be nice to see the Hawks go into the half with that 13 pt. bulge and the defense perking on all cylinders.

John


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

27 to 7 with 9 minutes left. Looks like the fat lady is smokin' her stoggie!!


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Make that 34 to 7 with 6 minutes left. Last championship in men's pro sports in Seattle was the Sonics taking it all in '79. Sweet!!

John


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

34 to 14 and no time left!!!!

John


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

On to Detroit!!!!


GO SEAHAWKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I was rooting for Carolina of course... but cannot argue that all year Seattle was the most consistent NFC team, so they certainly deserve to be there.

But the bad news is, I became a Pittsburgh fan once Carolina lost.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

We got out coached, out played and it was embarrassing. Congrats to the Seahawlks, you beat our ass.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Since Seattle is way over there on the west coast kind of on its own in the corner of the country... I think a lot of people tend to ignore them outside of their home state... but I've paid attention the last couple of years.

Matt Hasselbeck actually played just as good last year as he did this year... but last year almost every game features 3-4 or more key dropped on-target passes by his receiver core or they would have had the same kind of season last year. Alexander has been a good running back for years too... this is just the first year everyone was on board, offense and defense, at the same time.

I don't think Carolina gave an accurate accounting of themselves yesterday... but honestly if anyone deserved the Super Bowl appearance in the NFC it is clearly Seattle for their performance over the entire season... so if Carolina can't be there, I'm glad it is Seattle.

I won't feel bad if they win... its just I have a few more reasons to root for Pittsburgh (Cowher is an NCSU graduate, Bettis is a good guy)


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> . . . Matt Hasselbeck actually played just as good last year as he did this year... but last year almost every game features 3-4 or more key dropped on-target passes by his receiver core or they would have had the same kind of season last year. Alexander has been a good running back for years too... this is just the first year everyone was on board, offense and defense, at the same time.
> . . .


Couldn't agree more with you. The whole team plus the fans were all on the same page this year and last year's mental mistakes were just that. It's interesting to see how relaxed Holmgren and Hasselbeck have become with each other. The mutual respect in their relationship has translated into stronger leadership from Matt. Good stuff.

John


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

JM Anthony said:


> Couldn't agree more with you. The whole team plus the fans were all on the same page this year and last year's mental mistakes were just that. It's interesting to see how relaxed Holmgren and Hasselbeck have become with each other. The mutual respect in their relationship has translated into stronger leadership from Matt. Good stuff.
> 
> John


Regarding Holmgren... it would seem he is a much better coach when he isn't also trying to be a General Manager. He surely has an eye for talent, but I think its a slippery slope when you try to wear both of those hats. Trying to negotiate their salaries (on behalf of the owner) and then befriending/earning trust on the playing field as coach... that's tough.

There may be guys that can pull that off... but it has to be rare. I think it's important for the coach and GM to have a good relationship, so the coach can have an input on the talent search/signings... but ultimately the coach should be insulated from the actual financial decisions... and I think Holmgren stepping down and "just" being the coach, is a big factor in the improved relationships this year.

I know it is blasphemy to say.. but regarding Hasselbeck... More than once this weekend I saw some "Favre" in him. Watching the pump-fakes on long passes... and also a couple of times where he handed the ball off, but still dropped back and faked a pass, complete with follow-through... these were Favre-like things that not every quarterback in the league does that well.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Regarding Holmgren... it would seem he is a much better coach when he isn't also trying to be a General Manager. He surely has an eye for talent, but I think its a slippery slope when you try to wear both of those hats. Trying to negotiate their salaries (on behalf of the owner) and then befriending/earning trust on the playing field as coach... that's tough.
> 
> There may be guys that can pull that off... but it has to be rare. I think it's important for the coach and GM to have a good relationship, so the coach can have an input on the talent search/signings... but ultimately the coach should be insulated from the actual financial decisions... and I think Holmgren stepping down and "just" being the coach, is a big factor in the improved relationships this year.
> 
> I know it is blasphemy to say.. but regarding Hasselbeck... More than once this weekend I saw some "Favre" in him. Watching the pump-fakes on long passes... and also a couple of times where he handed the ball off, but still dropped back and faked a pass, complete with follow-through... these were Favre-like things that not every quarterback in the league does that well.


Wow!! Couldn't agree more with you on all points, although I've got to admit I've never really watched Favre, so I'll have to trust your judgment on that one. Other than strokin' someone's ego, regardless of who the individual is, it just doesn't seem wise to me to consolidate coach/GM responsibilities. Coaching is a full time job and then some. And in the case of the Seahawks, Holmgren really seems to be enjoying his role as coach. It is genuinely fun to listen to him talk about the team. While winning obviously has a lot to do with Seattle's current love affair with the Hawks, Holmgren has done a great job of connecting with the football fans. And Hasselbeck and Alexander are two down to earth guys that regularly talk about the team and community. So it's just one big love affair!!!

Seattle went nuts in '79 when the Sonics won the NBA championship. I remember riding down the mainstreets in downtown Seattle with my wife driving our VW and me hanging out the sunroof yellin' at the top of my lungs along with every other sports nut in our town. If the Hawks win . . .

John


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

I know this topic is really old and I don't even know if you guys are even on DBS any more.. With that said, I'm looking for an HD recording of the Seahawks/Redskins playoff game from the 2005 season. I have the Carolina game & SB40. Just need to complete the trilogy.. Thanks.


----------

